# Auki Podcast - Episode 7 now available



## BeneJ (Dec 2, 2019)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯ *Auki* - the Gamified Music Improvisation Podcast

Episode 7 - featuring *Andrew Farrow* on trumpet and *Adrian "The Force" Forster* on not-drum kit.

Auki embraces the spirit of the season in this festive edition. Introducing a new game, the Cantus Firmus and bringing new meaning to the genre "un-wrap-music"; this week's guests wish a merry Xmas and a happy John Lewis advert to subscribers.

Auki is a new podcast featuring improvised jams using 'game mechanics', such as rules, restrictions and elements of chance to influence musical outcomes, followed by discussion and light analysis.

_Episode features jams using Cinesample's *Cinestrings Core*, Sonic Couture's *Skiddaw Stones* and 8Dio's _*Basstard*

Download here: http://tiny.cc/Auki06


----------



## élitiparti (Dec 2, 2019)

Wow! I'm not so much into improvisation but this is a great podcast. Very entertaining! I have subscribed and look forward to more episodes. 
Keep up the good work.


----------



## BeneJ (Dec 4, 2019)

élitiparti said:


> Very entertaining!


Many thanks! Why not join the Auki Facebook Group


----------



## chrisr (Dec 6, 2019)

Hey Bene - glad to see you're going from strength to strength with this! Had a quick scan/listen through this yesterday and was again struck by the high production values !


----------

